# GOV.UK - "Check your visa or immigration application status" Website Broken ?



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

*GOV.UK - "Check your visa or immigration application status" Website Broken ?*

What is the status of webpage on the gov.uk website that states: 

*Check your visa or immigration application status*

https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/checkvisastatus

I've done an FLR(M) application online, paid my fees, paid my IHS amount, got a confirmation email, submitted my Bio-metrics at a UK post office, sent off my supporting docs,

AND ALSO received a hard-copy letter confirming that my application is being processed,

HOWEVER, in whichever of accepted application numbers [see here: https://contact-ukvi.homeoffice.gov.uk/app/visa_application/displayvisastatus_ns ],

the result is that it comes out with "Your reference number is not recognised".

So is it broken ?


----------

